# Suggestions on removing the middle bar on an old 2 horse straight load?



## Honeyrlr (Mar 21, 2011)

I have a small 1975 2 horse straight load. It is in excellent condition, but I have concerns. There is that divider bar right down the middle at the back, to which the split doors close against. I don't like that bar because it leaves a narrow entrance in and out of the trailer for my mare, and I don't have the actual divider in there anyway. Also, the handles stick out, and it looks dangerous.

Any ideas on how to alter this so the bar could be removed for loading and unloading, without risking any structural integrity?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I believe that bar at the back is there for structural support, removing it may make your door hinges sag after awhile and not close properly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

We need pictures. When I owned a 4 horse stock trailer, it had one middle divider across, side to side and the front had a divider. ALL were removable.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I believe bar the OP is referring to is the one at back welded to the floor and the ceiling. The 2 small doors at back close in towards it and attach there to close it. Each door has it's own hinge on either side of the trailer whereas a stock trailer has one large door with hinges on one side of the trailer and closes and attaches to a locking mechanism or latch on the other side on the trailer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

waresbear said:


> I believe bar the OP is referring to is the one at back welded to the floor and the ceiling.


Yep, my trailer is like that as well, and you can't take that bar out as it's welded to the frame and part of the support system. 

It would cost you less in the long run to buy a used stock than it would to try and retrofit an older trailer with the support bar down the back.


----------



## Sereno (Apr 21, 2013)

Something like this? The center upright is a pain but it is a major support and would NOT take mine out. The doors also close on that upright support and keeps them in place. The door latches have been a minor problem with a line getting caught up in them but I work around it now.

It took some time to get my horses use to the narrow door opening but... we got it done and no problems.

My center horse divider swings left or right and lifts out for one larger area.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

You can train to a narrow opening. It didn't occur to ME until recently that ALL of my horses are used to narrow openings. They have all had to be led daily through a 34" wide people door, which is similar to a single horse stall. Just travel a single horse on the left side to maintain trailer balance.


----------

